# Agility Course of the Week - Sequence 4



## TaraM1285

Here is my stab at a sequence for this week. If you don't have 6 jumps, just cut the 1 & 8 jump. This sequence can be worked on both sides by switching the 4 & 7 and the 3 & 6 jumps.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

LOVE IT! Thanks for putting it up...

aw:


----------



## wildo

Here's my video:


----------



## Castlemaid

Good job!!!


----------



## kbella999

Great course, is this from Greg Derret video?


----------



## kbella999

Great job Willy, did you think of trying a FC between jumps 6 & 7? Greg Derret runs this course in one of his videos and does a FC there. He says it can shave seconds off your time.



wildo said:


> Here's my video:
> Course of the Week 4 - YouTube


----------



## wildo

No, I didn't think of a FC between 6 and 7. I'm not sure I get the reasoning for it. I believe the Derrett handling system does not allow the dog to turn away from the handler (a "push"). So front crossing between 6 and 7 doesn't set the handler up for the entry to jump 8. Now I could see a FC between 7 and 8 if the handler needs to get to the outside of 8...

Is this in the "Great Dog, Shame about the handler" DVD? I'm going to have to look at this (I have the DVD) because that goes against what I know of the Derrett handling system.


----------



## TaraM1285

? I'm not sure if it's in the video...it's based on a course I did in a class back in Virginia. It's entirely possible they got it from the video.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

kbella999 said:


> Great job Willy, did you think of trying a FC between jumps 6 & 7? Greg Derret runs this course in one of his videos and does a FC there. He says it can shave seconds off your time.


I'd have run it the same way Wildo did with Pimg. Not saying it's right, just how I ran thru it in my mind looking at the course map. 

Thanks for keeping the knocked bar in Wildo, having such bar knockers I appreciate seeing other bars go down (though that's probably not nice of me  ) Love the bounce between the last 2 jumps! :wild:


----------



## wildo

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Love the bounce between the last 2 jumps! :wild:


HEY! I'm so glad you noticed that!!!! I also loved it! 

I'm sure you noticed in most my videos, I keep the knocked bars in. There are a few I edit out, but like I mentioned above, I'll only take them out if they aren't applicable. Having my dog run directly into a slate patio edge certainly isn't fair, and I won't be too upset if she slows up her jump in order to avoid the slate. So I did edit out those knocked bars. But in general, my videos are as much for me as they are for you. They are my training journal. I can look bak on them and see where we were having difficulty and how we've improved.


----------



## kbella999

Yes it is in Great Dog, Shame About the Handler. I remember that because when I was first doing it, I ran it like you did because I couldn't get to the fc between 6 & 7 so it will be interesting to see if I can make it there now.



wildo said:


> No, I didn't think of a FC between 6 and 7. I'm not sure I get the reasoning for it. I believe the Derrett handling system does not allow the dog to turn away from the handler (a "push"). So front crossing between 6 and 7 doesn't set the handler up for the entry to jump 8. Now I could see a FC between 7 and 8 if the handler needs to get to the outside of 8...
> 
> Is this in the "Great Dog, Shame about the handler" DVD? I'm going to have to look at this (I have the DVD) because that goes against what I know of the Derrett handling system.


----------



## TaraM1285

kbella999 said:


> Yes it is in Great Dog, Shame About the Handler.


Oops! Sorry about that, I didn't mean to post without giving credit...


----------



## wildo

kbella999 said:


> Yes it is in Great Dog, Shame About the Handler.


Revisiting this based off of the info in the DVD. Note I've also spread the sequence out a bit to further match the DVD content. Oh yeah, I'm also experimenting with a new camera angle!


----------



## kbella999

That was great to see you run it both ways. I agree, it doesn't seem to make much of a difference but at least you have the option to run it either way. Love the new camera angle. Is it in a tree or something? 



wildo said:


> Revisiting this based off of the info in the DVD. Note I've also spread the sequence out a bit to further match the DVD content. Oh yeah, I'm also experimenting with a new camera angle!
> 
> Course of the Week 4 - Revisited - YouTube


----------



## wildo

Nope- it's on the roof!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

wildo said:


> Nope- it's on the roof!


You are amazing....

HEY, you need to get cracking on more trials. You and your pup definitely are on your way with the skills to get a Championship in whatever venue you choose. REally looking great and willing to keep learning and changing and getting only better.

Remember, the GSDCA Nationals that ONLY allows GSD's is in the Philly area for the fall of 2013. Anywhere in the east has been worth taking the vacation time for the trip for me, so we've been as far as Florida (Texas is too far though). 

SO MUCH FUN! You can be at ANY level at the Nationals for ALL the dog sports. So Rally, herding, and agility.


----------



## wildo

MaggieRoseLee said:


> You are amazing....
> 
> HEY, you need to get cracking on more trials. You and your pup definitely are on your way with the skills to get a Championship in whatever venue you choose. REally looking great and willing to keep learning and changing and getting only better.


Wow- those are some very nice compliments, MRL - thanks so much! I know, I really do need to get into some more trials. I missed a CPE trial that is this weekend (or maybe it's next weekend) but am planning on hitting the rest of them in Indiana this year. I'm not sure about the AKC Nationals. I'd like to get into the AKC world, but I'm not sure I want to do it with this dog. I suppose I need to look into it more and make a decision...


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

> I'd like to get into the AKC world, but I'm not sure I want to do it with this dog. I suppose I need to look into it more and make a decision...


Why not? You both look more than ready to me!


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Why not? You both look more than ready to me!


I agree!


----------



## wildo

Because I'm not sure I want to jump her at 24" and I don't know the AKC rules for lower jump heights- and especially because I registered her with the AKC as a 24" jumper... I just need to look into the rules. 

Also- I'm unsure how long Pimg's agility career will last. I beleave she's a champion dog and would kind of like to chase the title, you know? I'm already competing in CPE, in a lot of ways I feel like I should just stick with that for now.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO

You can jump 20" in the preferred class, don't need to get remeasured or anything- when you enter a trial you just select preferred.


----------



## Jax08

Can I please borrow somebody's dog so I can play?


----------



## wildo

Home from Superdogs- sorry for any grammar/spelling errors earlier. Was on my phone. 

Anyway, yeah, I just have no idea how long Pimg's agility career will be. It seems worthwhile to just focus on trailing at one venue (such as CPE). If I keep with one- keeping my eggs in one basket, so to speak- then that's that many more Q's we can earn towards a higher level title. If I split my finances between CPE and AKC, then that's half as many Q's we can earn in each. So that's another big reason...


----------



## kbella999

Here is our video. I did this a few days ago but the camera messed up. We reran this after running course 5. Enjoy


----------

